# Center console reconditioning



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there any tutorials on how to restore a console? The paint on mine is looking poor but the chrome is all good, so I`d like to learn how to do it right.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I restored my auto console a few months ago, here are the steps I took.

Seperate the top from the base, clean the base with a mild cleaner and steel wool to remove dirt and loose paint, rinse with clean water and air dry. Spray with a 60% gloss the original color.

Clean lamp housings and spray with Chrome paint if needed, most all housings and lenses are available thru after market guys like Year one.

On the top I used a mild cleaner and a brush to clean between the ridges and remove loose paint, dry it with a hair dryer. Make sure all water is gone before spraying.

Tape off the large areas of chrome on the sides, front and rear. do not tape off the ridges in the center. Spray with flat 0% gloss and use lacquer thinner to remove the paint from the top of the ridges. I used a shop cloth with a small amount of lacquer thinner to clean the paint off of the ridges.

Good luck and post some pictures when your finished.


----------

